# Llaunchs(boat ramps) at Swamp house or Smiths



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Can someone tell me exactly where the launchs(boat ramps) at Swamp house or Smiths are near or in Milton? Thanks.....exactly..... because I am unfamiliar with the area....thanks........


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Just launch at Jim's Fish Camp. They are in the same general area and you can see them from Hwy 90. If you are heading into Milton/Pace from Pensacola Jim's is on the left about 1/4 mile after the big bridge over Escambia River. I think they charge 3 bucks to launch.


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

Coming from Pace, Swamphouse is the first unmarked road to the right. Go in, take a right, got to launch. The other is on the opposite side of 90. The road goes toward the water and uphill slightly by a store/shop. That one is easiest to get to coming from Pensacola direction, but is the easiest to get out of to goto Pace when leaving.


----------



## SignWaves (Nov 2, 2007)

Try $4


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

be careful when leaving jims as you exit under the bridge stay in the channel markers or should i say poles if not you will find the bottom real quick


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

depending on the size of boat and type of fishing, deeper water go to swamp house shallow water go to jims. give us a report when you get back in. damn i miss my boat !!!!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic234831-2-1.aspx#bm236875


----------

